# usuall help required



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

hi all am about to reinsure my skyline but wondered if u could recomend anyone cannot get anyone to do limited mileage 
have been qouted just below 2k at mo 

thanks lee


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee,
Call Damian Chappel at Tett Hamilton,01275 856618, they will do a limited mileage policy for you. Only thing that may go against you is your age.


----------

